# My new precious little girl, Tiny Tina. :3



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Named after the feisty little nutjob from Borderlands 2, my girlfriend and I have just brought home our new little girl, Tiny Tina. She's a little two-toned, almost cellophane girl with a heart-shaped tail. <3 She surfs all the time and loves hiding in plants. We've got her acclimatizing right now, and I can't wait to put her in her new home. She's going in our 1.5 gallon while we cycle the five gallon, and I know she's going to love it.

It was crazy, we went to the store and it was windy and cold and gloomy. We got her, bundled her up, left the store, and it was sunny, warm, and the wind was gone. It's like our little Cass pulled some strings under the Rainbow Bridge and changed the weather for us to bring little Tina home. :3 It was really eerie.

So here she is, the first picture of many to come of our little Tiny Tina.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! Cute little double tail girl. Glad she made it home ok .


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

She's home safe, though really scared. She loves hiding, so she's zooming around her cup trying to get to the plants to hide. :3


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats cute lil fish! Love the DT. I saw an incredible DT male at a petstore I dislike greatly today. Just about killed me to walk away. Good luck she is very nice!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Aww new baby. Congrats!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

I couldn't walk away from her. She was hiding in her plants in a tank of tetras. The fish expert had no idea where she was, but after he found her, she came swimming up to the glass and surfed at me. I was sold. :3


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's so pretty, I can't wait for lots of pictures!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

<3 Don't worry, you'll all get force-fed pictures as she grows up. She's less than two inches long. She's absolutely tiny. :3 Can't wait to see the little girl grow up.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you sure she's even a girl?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I figured she was a girl, and the fish expert at the store said she was a girl. Why? o.o Does she not look like a girl? Her ovipositer wouldn't be developed yet I wouldn't think. She has short ventrals too, and I haven't seen her flare so I can't tell that way. Body shape seems more feminine to me. 0.o


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay, welcome home Tiny Tina!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know, she is still young so that's why I guessed. Lol. Well see what she grows into!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't tell if she's a girl or a guy. She's so tiny. But her gills look more female than male, and her body is more feminine... Plus males usually have brightly colored gills for when they flare up, whereas females generally have cellophane-sh gills. She has the male-ish looking bottom fins, but I've heard females are more likely to show male characteristics than males show female. o.o Dunno how I can tell.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm probably wrong... Only time will tell for sure though.


----------



## alanapotter (Apr 21, 2013)

I just got a fish today to! mine is a baby, so I can't tell the type or the gender. I am trying to think of a name that is good for male and female?? Good luck with yours though! She is dazzling


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

It's insane, when the light hits her, she shimmers a teal colour. She's like, colour-shift!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha. I would tell you what I think he or she is but i would be wrong.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah it's hard to say. xD She was in a tank with a bunch of tetras, no bubble nesting and she was very reclusive and non-aggressive.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

She's darting around a lot, which I've heard isn't a sign of anything bad unless they're rubbing on stuff a lot. But she's basically acting like this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAUzZaQtevo
Just super hyper.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Here she is now that all her colour has returned. :3


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

she's sooo cute


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> Here she is now that all her colour has returned. :3


Stunning!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

She could see the 5 gallon tank that isn't cycled yet, and was surfing like a psychopath. She must have been thinking "THERE'S SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITY!" So we put a piece of paper in between our 1.5 gallon and the cycling 5 gallon. And she is STILL surfing at it. She's really A.D.D. Zooms all over, top to bottom of the tank, and then tuckers herself out, rests, then goes crazy again. Love her to bits. She is always surfing at me too. She favours me over my girlfriend. xD I still can't get over how tiny she is. Like 1.5 inches of pure adorable.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

So glad to hear this! 
 You deserve this. 

I'd love to see a video of the little lady.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's a video of the little psycho. >
http://youtu.be/gls1O6RjLrc


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

She's so adorable!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

She looks so much better now that she's in your care! What petstore did you find her at?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> She looks so much better now that she's in your care! What petstore did you find her at?


Petland. The one right by my house has a proper fish keeper, and he is the go-to for all of South Calgary for fish advice. There was a little girl with SBD that he was treating with epsom salts from his private stash. So Tiny Tina wasn't a rescue, she was an adoption. :3 But I could not resist this precious little fishy.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a couple petlands near me, and one of them has this one lady who is always there and she takes fantastic care of them. They also get some really nice females in sometimes (like Tina!).


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah I wish I had the know-how and the confidence to take home the little girl that was having swim bladder problems. But the guy was a pro and said she'd be fine. He had epsom salts and such, so I'm sure she got care, but I still feel bad.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Little girl is growing like a monster, glowing ovaries and all. Her colours are becoming brighter, and her personality is just getting more lovely by the day. Here's the picture I was going to submit for the Betta of the Month Contest, but, as I can't submit it for some stupid reason, I will pos tit here to show her off. :3








*shakes fist* damn you, forums, Y U NO LET ME ENTER CONTEST?!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

She's going in her big tank today! :3 Pictures to come! <3


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

So cute  And I love the name by the way. I love Tiny Tina haha


----------



## JohnLaFawnDuh (May 8, 2013)

nice betta!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks! When we say goodnight to her we say "Nap time!" 
Here's the little cutie in her big tank, being adorable and looking at me as if to say "whatcha lookin at?"


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

She's adorable, very beautiful too. I hope she likes her new tank.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Her and her glowing ovaries. :3 I hope she warms up to Cass' little pot. Haven't seen her go in yet.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! Does she have green eyes? It looks that way! She looks very happy and spoiled in her roomy home.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Her eyes are blue and shimmer an orange-ish color. She's absolutely beautiful. :3


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's a new video of Tiny Tina. She's growing fast, and is still as playful, happy, and lovely as the day we got her. She's going to be moving into an even bigger tank soon, complete with a little forest for her to hide in. :3 Can't wait!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmTI50c06xM


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

She is a darling and lucky little girl!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh she is turning out really nice. Cute and very healthy.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

She's so pretty!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! <3 
May or may not have just spent like 30$ on new plants for her new tank. :3


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

She's in her huge 6.6 gallon tank now!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Great find!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

After my great journey for water, she's finally feeling better too! <3


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

For those of you who don't mind a shameless plug, if you really think Tiny Tina is adorable, give her a vote in the Betta Photo of the Month poll! Her picture is this one:








With the super brilliant blue eyes. :3


----------

